
The Reality Of PR: Smile, Dial, Name Drop, Pray. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/04/the-reality-of-pr-smile-dial-name-drop-pray/
======
redorb
I think this is TC taking a chance, to say - "hey I heard what you said about
us, well come to you?" - "No... we'll write a story about your story - and
it'll be more popular than yours" ... </end mafia, god father movie in head>

------
warwick
I find it very difficult to believe an article from a major startup blog about
how you shouldn't go around the startup blogs when it's time to launch.

That being said, I personally believe that anyone who wants to talk about you
should be given the opportunity to do so, especially if the cost is just
sending an email or two.

------
quilby
Arrington writing about how great Arrington's blog is.

We all know how successful Cuil is today after being mentioned on almost every
major newspaper/magazine/blog in the world.
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/cuil.com/>

